# Foam Sculpt and Scale Halloween Monster Props



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Temporary to Permanent Attachments: Use the same procedure for temp/perm attachments as you just made the body. Used a string that was the exact measurement of the tail on the model and transferred it to the body of the monster. Because we know how long the body of the monster is you can determine how long the attachment needs to be.

If you need a rounded PVC shape you can shape it by bending PVC gradually using a heat gun while bending over a round object (like a 5 gal. bucket). Let cool in place. Pictured is 1/2" PVC. Here's a tip told to me after this monster was made: if you fill the PVC with sand – it will bend in a better arc and not fold.

Sheath the PVC in foam, carve and smooth down with the SureForm shaver.










Mistakes (picture 1): Sometimes you carve too much away or there are voids that need to be filled. There are several ways to fill them but all of them aren't as good as the original so try to avoid this as much as possible. Options: fill with layers of foamboard glue, mixture of glue with pink snow and ‘air dry’ clay. The ‘air dry’ clay is the easiest to sand back down to a smooth surface, but you'll never match the original texture with any of these methods. Luckily, once you base coat the creature it's pretty hard to tell. whew!

Super Smooth Sanding (picture 2): Shave any new areas that haven't been knocked down yet with the SureForm Shaver. Next, use a small electric sander like a Dremel Multi-Max to give a final ultra-smooth surface to areas that need to look like skin. This takes a lot of time and makes a lot of dust. Get to drinking early. For the hard-to-reach areas - use a scrubby.



















Plan Scales (picture 1): Place your monster in front of the projected image again and trace out the scales. This will give you a reference for the direction and the size of the scales.

Make Scales (picture 3): Place a piece of paper over one of the largest traced out scales and mark the outline with a marker. Cut the paper out and then place the design on a scrap piece of 2" foam. Cut out with a Hot Knife. Place that piece on its side and slice away like you are slicing bologna. Remove the front and back pieces and separate the remainder. Mix up and place in a pile.

Make Variety of Scales (picture 3): Take the paper design and mark a slightly smaller shape and cut that out. Trace that onto the 2" foam and cut out the scales just as you did for the first set. You will continue to make more variety of sizes but also make different shapes. Make teardrop-shaped ones for more spiky looking scales. You can also make skinnier teardrop scales that are more like spikes.










Make Back Spine Scales: These are more challenging. Most scaly monsters have their scales ending up into spiky back spine scales. Carve a triangular shape as shown above. Carve out the bottom in a curved ridge shape so it matches up with the curve of the monster's spine. Keep carving it until it sits flush on the monster. Mark the dead center on the top of the spine for reference. Carve at that marked center and angle away to the far edge on both sides. It will now start to take on a spiky appearance. Cut away the front so it slopes more. Trim the front edges from the top down to give it a chiseled appearance. Do the same for the back of the fin. Do this in varying sizes going from smaller to larger and then back down to smaller.










Applying Scales: Scales have a pattern. You start to apply the scales from the back of the monster to the front. The first layer is applied one next to the other in a row. The next layer is placed over the seam of the first layer and overlapping halfway. Use PL300 foamboard glue to attach the scales.

Adjust the size and shapes of scales while you are applying. For example, you are using the largest scales on the belly and graduating down to the smaller ones as you reach the shoulder. You are also changing up from the circle shape to more of the teardrop shape as you reach the neck scales. For in-cut muscle lines you also want to graduate to smaller scales so the muscle cut is visible. The legs and arms are using much smaller scales and the leg scales are scales that are flusher to the body. Make the scales flexible in order to have the scales become flush with the skin. Pound the scale with a hammer on each side and all over the surface. This will compress the foam and allow you to form it with your fingers so you can manipulate it. Now you can make the scale flusher to the body. You can also do this same procedure to bend the scale, so they hold a curve and appear more spiky like what you see on the neck.










Clay Accents: Clay will allow you to ease the transition from foam scales to the skin. Clay also can be sheathed onto areas that need more of a solid look like the eyes, teeth and claws. Paperclay is a great clay for this work. It is an ‘air dry’ clay and you can get incredible detail.

Draw out areas where you need to make smaller scales or bumps. Take a bit of clay and knead with some wet fingers to make it smoother and more pliable. Wet the area where you'll be placing it and smooth into place. Wipe with very wet fingers as the final forming step for sections that needs the surface to be very smooth like the teeth, eyes and claws.










Skin Lines (picture 1): Skin has many cracks and lines in it. Draw in those cracks and lines with a Sharpie. Use the cone-shaped grinding Dremel bit to carve them out. Draw a second series of thinner lines and use a thinner grinding stone.

Final Readying (picture 2): Carefully inspect the monster. Look for any openings between the foam sheets and fill with wood putty. Repair any place where the foam may not be all the way glued.




















Drylok Bases: Paint the wood bases on both sides twice with Drylok. When dried, place under the monster where they'd normally be to help steady it for the next step of painting.










Base Coat: It is faster and easier to use a spray gun for this step. Pick the color needed for your monster in exterior latex flat paint. Follow the spray gun's instructions for thinning the paint if needed. I use a Husky Pro HDS500 Multi-purpose Spray Gun from Home Depot. Each round of spraying used 3 cups of thinned paint (18 oz. of paint + 6 oz. water) sprayed at 40 psi. You will probably need a spray booth of some sort or do this outside. Try to spray everywhere you can on the monster. It may be helpful to prop it up to better spray underneath. After the first coat has dried - check for any open seams that you first missed with the wood putty and apply some more. Also use a flashlight to check for any areas you need to concentrate the next spraying on. Allow the creature to dry between each spraying session. A fan helps here. Just before the last coat, put some of the paint in an airbrush and spray in areas that the spray gun can't reach. Do a final coat with the spray gun. The Hellhound here took a total of 6 coats and nearly a gallon of paint.

When you are done you should notice a wonderful texture that the spraying left behind on the scales yet still kept a great skin texture.










Detail Painting: Use an airbrush to paint the details. A light brownish-yellow paint looks good for claws and teeth. You may have to hand paint some areas if the over-spray would ruin any areas like the red inside a mouth. Use black in the airbrush to shade areas like between the teeth or darken the claws where is comes out of the skin.

Glossing: Use clear gloss paint for any areas that would glisten with moisture or shine from use. Pay attention to the nose, mouth, eyes, tear ducts, ears, spine, knees, elbows - places like that. You may also want to gloss up the claws and teeth.










Mount to Bases: Remove the plywood bases and the Universal Mounting Bases from the monster. Use a scrubby to remove any paint drippings from the bases. The previous painting step should have left clues where the screw holes need to be placed permanently and where the monster needs to be glued. Screw the Mounting Bases into the plywood and drill out 1/2" holes in a couple of corners. These holes can then be used to tie off the platforms to tree stakes in the yard to give it extra stability from the wind. Touch up with paint. Replace the bases back on the monster and glue in if it's just feet to plywood instead of PVC. Where it was PVC to Mounting Bases - use self-tapping screws to secure.

Removable Parts (not pictured): Screw in any removable parts once you get the monster where it needs to be on Halloween. You can then caulk and paint to disguise the seam.

And you are done! Yeah and pat yourself on your back.

Here's a short video just showing the completed Hellhound:







Thanks for checking out this tutorial!














Video in the graveyard:


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

*Whistles low* Whoooo, I knew this was going to be epic Terra...but WOW!!! Astounding detail, congrats!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*I would have to dig a pit 100 feet deep just to bow humbly enough to show you the proper honor and praise.* 

Your sculpts are incredible! You are an amazing inspiration and I can only hope I have the time (when my girls are older and less demanding) to dedicate hours to amazing creatures like yours.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks Terra, This is exactly what I need! I'm planning to build a 6 foot dragon head. here is my maquette.


----------



## FeelNecro (Sep 28, 2008)

Absolutely AMAZING !!!! You did an incredible job on the Hellhound.
And thanks to your tutorial ...... even mere mortals, such as myself, can attempt a project of this magnitude.
Thanx for your inspiration!!


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow!!!! Nice job!!! You make things look soooo easy!!! Start to finish; how long did it take to complete?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Raven's Hollow Cemetery and TK421: Awww, you are sweet and thanks so much 




cyberhaunt said:


> Thanks Terra, This is exactly what I need! I'm planning to build a 6 foot dragon head. here is my maquette.


I just knew there was a word for a small scale model - a maquette. Having one of those makes all the difference and yours looks incredible! Please post pictures of it when it's done. What are going to use it for?



FeelNecro said:


> Absolutely AMAZING !!!! You did an incredible job on the Hellhound.
> And thanks to your tutorial ...... even mere mortals, such as myself, can attempt a project of this magnitude.
> Thanx for your inspiration!!


That's what I was hoping for. Seriously everyone - I am not a great sculptor. These techniques help you see that if you have a system and some help (_plus a lot of time) _you can sculpt. What helps loads is we are making monsters - so mistakes look like _'on purposes' _because monsters are already ugly  



SavageEye said:


> Wow!!!! Nice job!!! You make things look soooo easy!!! Start to finish; how long did it take to complete?


The marvel of editing software  The build took just under 200 hours. Wasted A LOT of time figuring out the scales - especially the spine scales. Those were extremely frustrating to noodle out. I had a thread here to ask the amazing talent here on the thread on how to make the regular scales so that was awesome. This forum is such an incredible resource.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Just awesome!! thanks for the tut!


----------



## the master player (Jul 11, 2009)

All I can say is WOW , That is awsome. At least I can be proud that your from the same state im from LOL, I could not even think about doing something that GREAT. Keep up the great work, I will have to slip away from my haunt to come look at yours.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Terra. Awesome project. I just ordered the knife kit. Looking forward to doing my new project for this year and will be referring back to your tut for help. I have the small set but this one looks like it is a time saver for sure. thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Fantastic tutorial! Thanks so much for sharing this.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

That is just amazing - can't wait to see how you work it into your haunt  Well done!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Another fantastic tutorial, Terra! Thanks for taking the time to put that together.

Tons of great info. there!


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

Excellent tutorial - thanks for posting this!


----------



## havok1919 (Oct 23, 2009)

Very nice, Terra! I'd been wondering what those foam rasps were called since seeing them on Monster Man-- I can finally buy one now... Thanks!  

Have you seen Monster Man by chance? They used an interesting 'patterning' method to enlarge a smaller master to a larger foam prop. (With flexible urethane foam sheet since they needed movement in the prop.)


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Another wonderful tutorial Terra!


----------



## fravak (Dec 11, 2006)

Because it hasn't been said enough, WOW! I'm expanding TK421's hole so I can bow down properly also.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

Just AWESOME! I was thinking of making a 2-headed hound a few years back, but had no idea how to do it. I never tried sculpting foam before. I have a few scraps lying around so I may try it out. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nochevys (Aug 8, 2009)

Terra,
You are simply amazing...

I wish I could do something that nice. I need a drool bucket from looking at that.
Thanks for the tut.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Terra as always a big *WOW*. That is another amazing project you have done and thanks for showing use how you did it.


----------



## lilgeek (Jul 29, 2008)

*Phenomenal Tutorial*

Outstanding job on the hell hound and fantastic job on the tutorial. Really one of the best I have see. you should consider teaching workshops or classes. It makes me jealous that I don't live closer to you, I would SO pay for a good foam carving class.

BRAVO Terra BRAVO!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I really appreciate all the wonderful comments. Thanks everyone 




obcessedwithit said:


> Thanks Terra. Awesome project. I just ordered the knife kit. Looking forward to doing my new project for this year and will be referring back to your tut for help. I have the small set but this one looks like it is a time saver for sure. thanks a bunch!!!


I hope you like it. I had been eying it for sometime at Transworld but was too afraid to pull the trigger. It's an awfully expensive tool. But without it I probably still be building it. Made it quicker and therefore you can focus more on artisticaly shaping then just sawing away trying to knock it down. Hot Wire had asked if I would do a review of the knife for them so here it is - it may show some other ways of using it for you:








havok1919 said:


> Very nice, Terra! I'd been wondering what those foam rasps were called since seeing them on Monster Man-- I can finally buy one now... Thanks!
> 
> Have you seen Monster Man by chance? They used an interesting 'patterning' method to enlarge a smaller master to a larger foam prop. (With flexible urethane foam sheet since they needed movement in the prop.)


I have and am very curious of the material they used. Looks like a very handy medium for many things. Is this the same stuff you think? http://www.101beanbags.com/polyurethanefoam14.html



Pennywise said:


> Just AWESOME! I was thinking of making a 2-headed hound a few years back, but had no idea how to do it. I never tried sculpting foam before. I have a few scraps lying around so I may try it out. Thanks for sharing!


To make things easier on you here's an idea. Purchase two hound masks and mount it onto the body. It was the back-up plan if I ruined carving the hell hound's head. Here's a quick one as an example: http://www.zagonestudios.com/


----------



## Hallomarine (Aug 21, 2010)

Terra - I love your work, I really do. Items like this Hell Hound show your awesome talent for detail. But I gotta tell you, you REALLY scare me. I NEVER want the e-ticket ride through your mind! LOL HM


----------



## Mr.Fright (Aug 5, 2011)

Amazing job there Terra.

it's mindblowing!


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Terra, I'm sure you're asked this a lot but have you ever thought of publishing a book with all of your techniques? If not I think you should. You'll probably get a lot of buyers from us fellow haunters.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Hallomarine said:


> Terra - I love your work, I really do. Items like this Hell Hound show your awesome talent for detail. But I gotta tell you, you REALLY scare me. I NEVER want the e-ticket ride through your mind! LOL HM


I'm just your typical housewife.... 



Mr.Fright said:


> Amazing job there Terra.
> 
> it's mindblowing!


Thanks!



cyberhaunt said:


> Terra, I'm sure you're asked this a lot but have you ever thought of publishing a book with all of your techniques? If not I think you should. You'll probably get a lot of buyers from us fellow haunters.


Aww - did have 'write a book' on the bucket list but not so interested any longer. But, got the next best thing. If you mosey on over to my blog there are all the tutorials done over the years with many of them updated: http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/terra/ They have most of my YouTube videos embedded but the rest can by found on my channel here: http://www.youtube.com/user/Scaryladyvideos?feature=mhee


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

wow, this is one of those tutorials that needs to be stickied! Its very detailed and picture/video detailed! Im favorite-ing this for when I haz money for a large scale project, lol. Thanks so much for taking the time to spell it out for us! /hugz


----------



## buckles (Aug 25, 2009)

Terra - sure beauty! I just toured the Mari Gras World warehouse in NOLA. Some of the same techniques they use on their floats you use all the time you should apply for a consultant job with them...LOL! Two tricks they used that I never thought of before were: 1) a lot of Great Stuff (insulation spray) to fill in cracks and shape the overall project 2) They use plywood sheets in the middle of their projects to add stability and glue the styrofoam on each side. Just two thoughts if you haven't seen or heard of them before. Keep up the great work!


----------



## loach160 (May 4, 2010)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Terra, This is otherwordly ~ unbelievable ~ spectacular!! Thank you for sharing your process. I'm speechless...


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

terra thx for this tut i think i will try to make two of these this winter for 2013 Halloween project i have in my head this project differently makes you the queen of foam undefeated


----------



## Beatlejuice (Jun 6, 2010)

Terra, truly outstanding job! I have a couple of questions - How brittle are the scales and did you coat them with any hardener? I'm assuming the hammering technique (pretty clever) makes them a bit more flexible and less prone to damage - right?

Also, where does a guy like this sleep during the off season? ... Oh yeah, anywhere he wants!

Great work and a wonderful tutorial.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Kittyvibe, loach, Hilda, and azazel: Thank you very much. It's a joy to read your thoughts on my new doggie 



buckles said:


> Terra - sure beauty! I just toured the Mari Gras World warehouse in NOLA. Some of the same techniques they use on their floats you use all the time you should apply for a consultant job with them...LOL! Two tricks they used that I never thought of before were: 1) a lot of Great Stuff (insulation spray) to fill in cracks and shape the overall project 2) They use plywood sheets in the middle of their projects to add stability and glue the styrofoam on each side. Just two thoughts if you haven't seen or heard of them before. Keep up the great work!


I've been thinking more and more about Great Stuff to glue the foam together. All the other glues I've used has let me down in all kinds of ways. Currently doing a test of a bunch of foam glues to see which one will come out the winner. Great Stuff is among them. 

The plywood is an excellent idea. I like the lightweight of PVC but that's a great alternative.



Beatlejuice said:


> Terra, truly outstanding job! I have a couple of questions - How brittle are the scales and did you coat them with any hardener? I'm assuming the hammering technique (pretty clever) makes them a bit more flexible and less prone to damage - right?
> 
> Also, where does a guy like this sleep during the off season? ... Oh yeah, anywhere he wants!
> 
> Great work and a wonderful tutorial.



That pounding did make them more flexible. There are micro cracks however and so if they are bent the wrong way they'd probably break off. That's why I coated the ever-loving daylights out of the dog. He has 6 coats of exterior latex paint. The latex in the paint is what helps give the scales a much stronger skin. Occasionally when I was pounding the scales they'd crack a lot. In that case while I was gluing I also spread some foamboard glue on the back of the crack to help seal and strengthen it. In the end, yes - those scales can take some hits but I would avoid it. This will be behind a fence and if I catch a kid trying to ride it... well, let's just say I hope he enjoyed his last Halloween 

Oh, and the doggie sleeps next to Terra and the Demon Horse in the corner of the basement - or anywhere he likes.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Took a picture of him stored in the Lair. Think he would scare the heck out of a burglar?


----------



## Beatlejuice (Jun 6, 2010)

That's assuming he would get past the tentacles - holy cow!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

You're lucky I'm not a thief! Although, I'd leave the props and steal the garage...I need more space to work on my stuff, it's getting crowded in here! Lol!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Terra.....you are my hero!!! Omg...seriously amazing work...I am in awe over here!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

This is excellent Terra. You are so talented!

I haven't done much foam sculpting aside from basic tombstones, and that was with the awful white stuff. I can't seem to find pink foam here in Phoenix However, they just started carrying some of the blue kind at the Lowe's near me, so now I'm even more excited.
I really want to try this!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

really, really impressive


----------



## Chickenwire (Feb 2, 2012)

Hellhound: my favorite prop ever. I bow down to you.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Terra, you are amazing. You just keep topping yourself every year. You could make a fortune in Hollywood.

Your neighborhood is very lucky to have you.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you all for the lovely compliments  It really does mean a lot to me.

Chickenwire, he has become a favorite of mine too. He's just so cute.


Hey, while here and I mentioned my foamboard glue frustrations before thought the video from the Styro Wars glue tests should be included in the thread as well if anyone is interested:


----------



## Predator35 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello Terra, 

Wow that is so awesome, I honestly don't have the words.You gave me a great idea of how to make a werewolf prop.Thank you your work is so impressive and inspiring.

Daren


----------



## Chickenwire (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Terra, Did you make that for your own purposes--- just for hahas?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Predator35 




Chickenwire said:


> Hey Terra, Did you make that for your own purposes--- just for hahas?


Make the foamboard glue video or the Hell Hound? Both were for me I'd guess you could say. The Hell Hound is going in the graveyard this year and the foam glue tests evolved from me being totally frustrated with the Loctite I was using. Gathered up all the glue I had in the workshop and thought - what the heck - let's tape it.


----------



## Chickenwire (Feb 2, 2012)

I meant the Hellhound....


----------



## Shier Terror (Apr 21, 2012)

TK421 said:


> *I would have to dig a pit 100 feet deep just to bow humbly enough to show you the proper honor and praise.*
> 
> Your sculpts are incredible! You are an amazing inspiration and I can only hope I have the time (when my girls are older and less demanding) to dedicate hours to amazing creatures like yours.


I second this! You make it look so easy that I'm tempted to try it myself.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Most impressive work!


----------



## Chickenwire (Feb 2, 2012)

The HellHound RULES


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

That is so awesome!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

You're an amazing woman Ms.Terra, excuse me while I pick up my jaw from the ground...


----------



## havok1919 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Terra, did you happen to try the hot knife with any of your glue test pieces? Supposedly the HWFF stuff is compatible, but I'm curious how the others (and the Glidden in particular) get along with the high temperatures...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks so much again 

Havok, I did cut through the Glidden with the industrial hot knife and another member cut it with the pro hot knife. We both had no problems cutting through the foam. My hotter knife did leave a small ridge that was easily shaved back down. I think ridges would occur with any glue though because the higher temperature hits air gaps and the foam boils a bit more then the surrounding foam. Compared to cutting through the usually still wet foam board glue, this is a dream to work with.

I didn't test cutting through other glues but I would guess that the gorilla glue could be a bit tough and the great stuff would be easy. I trust that the HWFF glues would be easy as well.


----------



## halloweenfiend (Jul 2, 2010)

Everything you do is awesome!!!! After pricing the pink foam I realized I may not be able to afford to do that Haha. Do you ever use the white foam for any projects or is it too weak?


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

Okay you have to be a professional!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

halloweenfiend said:


> Everything you do is awesome!!!! After pricing the pink foam I realized I may not be able to afford to do that Haha. Do you ever use the white foam for any projects or is it too weak?


No I haven't but I many professional huge sculpt builders use the white foam. If you don't need as much detail it will work wonderfully. Here's a guy's work that I follow:








witchy46 said:


> Okay you have to be a professional!!! WOW!!!!


Aw, thanks  Just a house-wifey...


----------



## Tickandtock (Sep 7, 2012)

ya know ur the best halloween prop maker i have ever seen. better then factory made ones now thats impressive!
ur amazing and i hope to c more of your work!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Tickandtock said:


> ya know ur the best halloween prop maker i have ever seen. better then factory made ones now thats impressive!
> ur amazing and i hope to c more of your work!


Thank you so much and this was your first post? _<blushing>_ So sweet and welcome to the forum!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

> ya know ur the best halloween prop maker i have ever seen. better then factory made ones now thats impressive!
> ur amazing and i hope to c more of your work!



Absolutely agree. Many, many here would agree with you.


----------



## Batdad (Sep 18, 2012)

Stunning work. I had trouble with the foam board glue gunking up my past projects, did you thin the glue or just spread it thinner?






both the Sarcophagus and the Head of Anubis were made with this same process.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Batdad said:


> Stunning work. I had trouble with the foam board glue gunking up my past projects, did you thin the glue or just spread it thinner? both the Sarcophagus and the Head of Anubis were made with this same process.


Those are beautiful!

Had the same problem and in fact let me to do a huge test on styro glues. Note: I have not tried this on a full sculpt yet - but looks promising:


----------



## Batdad (Sep 18, 2012)

Terra, just watched your video. Great help thank you.. I used the caulking stuff and as you said. it kept getting in my rasp and then would try to take out chunks of foam. I start my carvings with a drywall saw. then use a rasp to smooth things. 

I saw another guy he glues after he carves. he uses dowel rods to hold his piece together with molding it. I personally dont see how that could possibly hold the foam pieces together tightly


----------



## Batdad (Sep 18, 2012)

Well Tara here is my new project. All glued with Glidden Gripper.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Batdad said:


> Well Tara here is my new project. All glued with Glidden Gripper.


Wow! The aging on it is super good.


----------



## Batdad (Sep 18, 2012)

Actually the column is old. I did make it years ago. I was referring to the the pile of foam. I tried your Glidden gripper. It's been 24 hours now. So I'm counting on your review. The pile will hopefully be a spider. Hopefully.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh I see. That's a large surface of foam so depending on how much you used you still may have wet areas. Did you read upthread where I tried using a heavy coat on each side and it was still wet after 4 days? So beware of that. It could be that a thin coat on each side could be the charm. Also, I'm debating on if I do large surface gluing like the hell Hound I might give it a lot more time to cure/dry. Perhaps up to a month if I could swing it.


----------



## AuntBoo (Aug 24, 2011)

I swear, if there's such a thing as a Halloween art museum, your props deserve their own exhibit! I've been meaning to ask what type of respirator you use when you're carving the foam, and do you use the same one when you're shaping things with the hot knife? I accidentally got a lungful of hot pink foam fumes last summer while aging my stones, and it's made me leery of mixing heat and pink foam without the proper gear. The scary bit was that the fumes themselves don't smell so bad, but they laid me low with a bad headache and what felt like a sinus infection for a couple of days. 

Oh, and can we hope the nice doggy is what's going to eat the hoodlums that vandalized Beloved?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

AuntBoo said:


> I swear, if there's such a thing as a Halloween art museum, your props deserve their own exhibit! I've been meaning to ask what type of respirator you use when you're carving the foam, and do you use the same one when you're shaping things with the hot knife? I accidentally got a lungful of hot pink foam fumes last summer while aging my stones, and it's made me leery of mixing heat and pink foam without the proper gear. The scary bit was that the fumes themselves don't smell so bad, but they laid me low with a bad headache and what felt like a sinus infection for a couple of days.
> 
> Oh, and can we hope the nice doggy is what's going to eat the hoodlums that vandalized Beloved?


Thank you very much for those kudos  I use the 3M Model 6200 respirator from Lowe's. I wear it whether doing light work, airbrushing or heavy foam cutting. Mainly because the little paper ones fog up my glasses and though this looks likes I'm ready for the next zombie apocalypse - it's extremely comfortable to wear - even more than the paper ones.

It doesn't block everything though. I looked to get something better suited for fumes _(couldn't find one)_ but if you are doing A LOT of hot wire foam cutting you'll get that headache. So, take lots of breaks - do it outdoors if you can or have a fan running so it blows the fumes away from your face: http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...47gs_GDGQ6Q3PBB_N2RL3FHWVK_GPD0K8BC31gv)&rt=d


----------



## MokkNoir (Oct 19, 2009)

Absolutely incredible!

That hellhound is fantastic, a true masterpiece of art. 

All hail Terra!!


Wow...I'm just blown away. I have so many ideas running through my head after seeing this type of creation and potential. 

Thank you.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

MokkNoir said:


> Absolutely incredible!
> 
> That hellhound is fantastic, a true masterpiece of art.
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't see this before but thank you 



rdop333 said:


> Wow nice build up that dragon its amazing for me that all the scale is accurate in all direction.Specially colour choice is good and attractive for all the viewers..How much time is spend to make this dragon?What is the scale measurement of the tail?


It took me about 2 months to build the HellHound but a lot of time was wasted trying to figure out how to make the scales in a way that was realistic so thank you for the compliments on them. His tail is as long as his body - not including the head. But, then it's curled up like you see.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

I think when we see finished props in yards on display we think hey they look great...but we forget the hours and hours of labour that often goes into creating these masterpieces. I saw your hell hound and thought the same, I just didnt realise the time and effort that went into creating it. I take my hat off to you.a stunning piece of work... and all the very best on your new start in Texas too.


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 21, 2012)

Holy BLEEP! That is absolutely outstanding work...


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Amazing job! Looks absolutely awesome!


----------



## renniek12 (Apr 29, 2006)

Do you sell any of your creations? The wolf is awesome!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

scarybella said:


> I think when we see finished props in yards on display we think hey they look great...but we forget the hours and hours of labour that often goes into creating these masterpieces. I saw your hell hound and thought the same, I just didnt realise the time and effort that went into creating it. I take my hat off to you.a stunning piece of work... and all the very best on your new start in Texas too.


Hey back  Sorry I missed this. With the move everything goes haywire. Thank you so much for the wonderful kudos. Yes, it takes so much time for a few weeks of display. I can't tell you how many times I get a surprised look when I tell visitors that I made it. Almost to the person they say, " I thought you bought this!"



Treacherous said:


> Holy BLEEP! That is absolutely outstanding work...


Aww, thank you...



awokennightmare said:


> Amazing job! Looks absolutely awesome!


Thanks!



renniek12 said:


> Do you sell any of your creations? The wolf is awesome!


No, I just make these for fun but thanks for asking. It's a great compliment.


----------



## burnley0 (Sep 11, 2013)

Excellent detail................ would love to see these as stone or bronze too........................ perhaps two dragons or hellhounds guarding a home carved from stone............and some scary gargoyles...................... love the work.......................


----------



## virgo (Mar 12, 2010)

*Wild!*

I love it !


----------



## witchesandbats (Sep 29, 2003)

WOW you are a true sculpture! amazing job! cant image the hours you put into him!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

AMAZING!!!! Fantastic, inspiring artistry.

Man... I'd love to come to your haunt!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone 

Now that I've moved to new digs in Texas - thought everyone would like to see his new home in the Texas workshop (which is a spare bedroom):










At night it's backlit with red and yellow LED lights 

Burnley0, Always wanted to make a mate for him. I too thought it would look cool for two of these in the graveyard and was the original plan. But, after all the time and work to make the one... decided that him solo was good enough. But - I still yean to make another.


----------



## Hallows (Sep 12, 2010)

that guy is a beast. superb


----------



## HalloweeenSis (Sep 9, 2011)

You are truly a talented artist. We all aspire to be half as talented as you. Thank you so much for sharing your step-by-step process. You are amazing.


----------

